# Steam hasst mich



## Sasori (1. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich verzweifel mitlerweile schon mit steam, ich habe mir heute das Spiel I'am Alive und Tera geholt aber anstatt Tera und I'am Alive habe ich Tera und Bloody Good Times bekommen, ich habe 1 Tag schon gewartet aber der Support meldet sich einfach nicht, also dachte ich, ach egal ich hol mir das dämliche spiel nochmal, dann steht da I'am Alive, sie besitzen dieses Spiel bereits....
Schön und gut, mir hat es dann ein Kumpel gekauft und ich habs auch in meiner Steam Geschenkbeutel Abteilung da, nur wen ich es adden will bekomme ich einen Error der sagt das ich es erneut versuchen muss.

Frage, wie bekomme ich ein Spiel das ich gekauft habe in meine Bibliothek und das was ich nicht gekauft habe wieder weg? Bzw. wielange braucht der Steam Support?


----------



## timbo01 (1. September 2012)

Auf ne Antwort beim Steam Support kannst du 2-5 tage warten.


----------



## Sasori (1. September 2012)

Und dagegen hilft alles betteln und flehen nichts?

Also, kann ich selbst den fehler nicht beheben?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. September 2012)

Nein, musst auf den Support warten, bist bei denen in der Warteschlange, bei mir hat es immer so 2-3 Tage gedauert (Was aber noch ok ist, der Rockstar Games Support brauchte 2 Wochen^^), danach nachdem der Support 1 mal geantwortet hat und es noch nicht geklärt ist musst du nicht mehr so lange warten, dann hast du in etwa einen halben Tag die Antwort.

Mache aber kein 2. Ticket auf, da wird dann das erste Ignoriert und du musst warten bis das 2. (oder letzte) ran kommt.


----------



## Shona (1. September 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> Und dagegen hilft alles betteln und flehen nichts?
> 
> Also, kann ich selbst den fehler nicht beheben?


 
Wenn du das folgende auf der support seite gelesen hast dann solltest du es schaffen das es schneller geht wenn du alles davon gemacht hast 

"*Hohes Ticketvolumen*

 Zur Zeit erreicht uns eine große Menge an Support  Tickets. Um sicherzustellen, dass Ihr Ticket möglichst schnell und  effizient beantwortet werden kann, fügen Sie bitte sämtliche relevanten  Informationen ein, wie z.B. Kaufnachweise, msinfo Berichte und Screenshots zu  Ihrem Problem.  Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir keinen Support für Titel  von Drittanbietern geben können. Kontaktieren Sie in diesem Fall den  entsprechenden Support um weitere Hilfe zu erhalten."


----------



## Sasori (5. September 2012)

So hab nun, genügend Antworten bekommen, es ist in meiner Bibliothek mit dem Namen:

Valvesteamapp (und zahlen kuddelmuddel)

Desweiteren hat mir Steam nciht gesagt auch beim Fragen nciht ob ich es dann runterladen kann wen es rauskommt, hatte wer von euch das Problem?


----------



## DarkMo (5. September 2012)

solange man deren fehler durch ungeduld mit eigenen finanziellen mitteln auszubügeln versucht, wird sich da sicher auch nich viel ändern  is das hart he, denen passiert nen fehler und DU kaufst es nochma? nich dein ernst oder


----------



## Sasori (5. September 2012)

ein Kumpel hats mir nun abgekauft, sprich es ist egal, ansonsten 15€ ist nicht die Welt, zwar ärgerlich aber nciht die Welt.


----------



## Sasori (6. September 2012)

I'am Alive steht zwar da, aber ich kann es nicht installieren D:


----------

